

Disavow-above-repository: a repo to help you disavow contributions on GitHub - jambo
https://github.com/disavow/above-repository

======
ericclemmons
I checked out both repos but still...not sure what this does. Is there an
example of what's supposed to happen when you run these scripts on an example
project?

~~~
tzs
I believe the idea is as follows.

1\. Suppose you have contributed to projects A, B, C, D, and E.

2\. When someone looks at your profile, they see A, B, C, D, and E listed in a
vertical list, apparently sorted by how many contributions you have made to
each.

3\. You decide that you want the world to know you disavow your contributions
to one of these, say, B.

4\. You fork the project disavow/above-repository.

5\. You make a branch, make some commits, and push them, and then make a pull
request. Apparently disavow/above-repository will accept your pull request.

6\. disavow/above-repository then appears in your contributions list.

7\. Keep making commits to move disavow/above-repository up the list until it
is between B (the project you wish to disavow) and C.

8\. Now when people look at your contributions list, they see:

    
    
       A
       B
       disavow/above-repository
       C
       D
       E
    

I'm not sure what you are supposed to do if you want to disavow a second
repository. Maybe they need to make a disavow/below-repository project too.

The idea of disavowing contributions is an interesting one, although it is
probably something best handled by convincing Github to support a mechanism
for it. More generally, it could be useful to have a mechanism to explain your
relationship to a repository you have contributed to. On a project page, you
should be able to view the explanations from all the contributors, and on a
person's profile, the list of projects they contributed to could also list
their explanation.

~~~
lmz
[https://github.com/disavow/below-
repository](https://github.com/disavow/below-repository) looks like they have
that too

